# #gentoopl na IRCNet

## cpu

Czesc!

Jesli chcecie pogadac o gentoo (i nie tylko) macie jakis problem, watpliwosci to zapraszam was na nowy kanal o gentoo po polsku - #gentoopl na ircnet.pl

Serdecznie zapraszam!

P.S.

To jest opcja dla tych ktorzy nie siedza (nie chca albo nie maja ochoty) na freenode - ten kanal nie ma na celu rywalizacji z kanalami o gentoo na freenode to jest alternatywa dla ludzi korzystajacych z sieci IRCNet

----------

## fallow

ja siedze glownie na gentoo-pl na freenode, ale korzystam takze niekiedy z gentoo.pl na ircnecie, jak sie w takim razie ma gentoopl na ircnecie do gentoo.pl na ircnecie , skoro na ircnecie jest juz gentoo.pl to po co tworzyc kolejny kanal o gentoo po polsku ?

cheers

----------

## cpu

Jest i bedzie bardziej cywilizowany bo jak to powiedzial jeden user o gentoo.pl na ircnecie cytuje "odezwiesz sie, obrywasz"

Bedzie lepsza atmosfera nie bedzie kickow banow itp., a pomoc jaka dostanie user bedzie lepsza

Jednym slowem bedzie normalnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Klekot

ale bezsens... bo jak się zadaje pytania takie l4m3, na które odpowiedzi są nawet w handbooku, to się odsyła do nauki czytania, a nie się odpowiada na to pytanie. zobaczysz, na tym Twoim kanale, jak dostaniesz takich l4m3rów to sam im będziesz dawał bany

----------

## cpu

Mi to nie przeszkadza przeciez nikt nie wie wszystko od razu a liczy sie pierwsze wrazenie poza tym wszystko ma sens

----------

## blazeu

No to ciekawe na jak dlugo ci bedzie sily starczyc jak beda padaly pytania w stylu "a jak sie usuwa pliki?"  :Neutral: 

----------

## _troll_

 *cpu wrote:*   

> Mi to nie przeszkadza przeciez nikt nie wie wszystko od razu a liczy sie pierwsze wrazenie poza tym wszystko ma sens

 a nie po to wymyslono 'dokumentacje'?? zwlaszcza takie 'userfriendly'??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## cpu

To znaczy ze skoro jest dokumentacja to masz kopnac i zbanowac goscia ktory sie pyta bo jest dokumentacja tak ?

----------

## _troll_

 *cpu wrote:*   

> To znaczy ze skoro jest dokumentacja to masz kopnac i zbanowac goscia ktory sie pyta bo jest dokumentacja tak ?

 Bo lepiej jest czytac mu te dokumentacje po kawalku?

----------

## cpu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *cpu wrote:*   To znaczy ze skoro jest dokumentacja to masz kopnac i zbanowac goscia ktory sie pyta bo jest dokumentacja tak ? Bo lepiej jest czytac mu te dokumentacje po kawalku?

 

Dokladnie bo wtedy przynajmniej gosc sie nie zrazi a tak to bedzie mial wyrobione zdanie od razu jak go tak sie potraktuje poza tym cierpliowsc to cnota  :Smile: 

----------

## quat

a od kiedy to na irc na freenode kicka (lub bana) daja ?

ok odsylaja ludzi do dokumentacji ale nie jest to nagminne. ale na pewno do prostych rzeczy. nie przesadzajmy cpu. 

no ale moze konkurencja bedzie dobra, zobaczymy.

tak czy inaczej moze wpadne tam i zobacze atmosfere.

pozdr

----------

## ukl

On chyba pisał o #gentoo.pl na IRCnecie  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *cpu wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *cpu wrote:*   To znaczy ze skoro jest dokumentacja to masz kopnac i zbanowac goscia ktory sie pyta bo jest dokumentacja tak ? Bo lepiej jest czytac mu te dokumentacje po kawalku? 
> 
> Dokladnie bo wtedy przynajmniej gosc sie nie zrazi a tak to bedzie mial wyrobione zdanie od razu jak go tak sie potraktuje

 Ok - myslimy odmiennie, ale nie zamierzam sie klocic  :Smile:  Anyway - powodzenia! Jestem pewien, ze sie przyda  :Wink: 

 *cpu wrote:*   

> poza tym cierpliowsc to cnota 

 tu sie zgadzamy  :Smile: 

Jak napisalem - powodzenia. Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie tak jak zalozyles  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## cpu

 *quat wrote:*   

> a od kiedy to na irc na freenode kicka (lub bana) daja ?
> 
> ok odsylaja ludzi do dokumentacji ale nie jest to nagminne. ale na pewno do prostych rzeczy. nie przesadzajmy cpu. 
> 
> no ale moze konkurencja bedzie dobra, zobaczymy.
> ...

 

ja mowilem o IRCNecie a FN to inna bajka tam dotarla cywilizacja juz dawnooo...

----------

## Gogiel

 *cpu wrote:*   

>  *quat wrote:*   a od kiedy to na irc na freenode kicka (lub bana) daja ?
> 
> ok odsylaja ludzi do dokumentacji ale nie jest to nagminne. ale na pewno do prostych rzeczy. nie przesadzajmy cpu. 
> 
> no ale moze konkurencja bedzie dobra, zobaczymy.
> ...

 

No to po co robic drugi kanal?

----------

## quat

 *cpu wrote:*   

> Czesc!
> 
> Jesli chcecie pogadac o gentoo (i nie tylko) macie jakis problem, watpliwosci to zapraszam was na nowy kanal o gentoo po polsku - #gentoopl na ircnet.pl
> 
> Serdecznie zapraszam!
> ...

 uzywam gentoo od jakis 2 lat. bywalem i na freenode i na ircnet i nie zdazylo mi sie zeby ktos mnie zbanowal lub dal kicka. bedac na tym nowym kanale po ok 4 min zostalem zbanowany. nie powiem super atmosfera..... no comment...

ah bylbym zapomnial. nie zrobilem nic. nie zdazylem sie nawet przywitac.

pozdr

----------

## cpu

 *quat wrote:*   

>  *cpu wrote:*   Czesc!
> 
> Jesli chcecie pogadac o gentoo (i nie tylko) macie jakis problem, watpliwosci to zapraszam was na nowy kanal o gentoo po polsku - #gentoopl na ircnet.pl
> 
> Serdecznie zapraszam!
> ...

 

Na jakim kanale dokladnie ? Bo tu ciezko cos z kontekstu wziasc

----------

## quat

 *quat wrote:*   

> ....bedac na tym nowym kanale .....

 

 *cpu wrote:*   

> Na jakim kanale dokladnie ? Bo tu ciezko cos z kontekstu wziasc

 nic nie trzeba zgadywac  :Smile:   z gentoopl. 

hth

----------

## crs

Dokumentacja dokumentacją, ale pomoc się przydaje. Zresztą IRC to nie tylko pomaganie nowym userom, to także wymienianie opinii, doświadczeń itp. Moim zdaniem nie ma sensu fakt istnienia nawet dwóch kanałów dotyczących tego samego zagadnienia. Jednak jestem w stanie to zrozumieć ze względu, że istanieją one w różnych sieciach. 

Ale co mnie do tego. Freenode i tak jest lepszą siecią i najchętniej w ogóle zrezygnowałbym z ircnetu.

----------

## cpu

 *quat wrote:*   

>  *quat wrote:*   ....bedac na tym nowym kanale ..... 
> 
>  *cpu wrote:*   Na jakim kanale dokladnie ? Bo tu ciezko cos z kontekstu wziasc nic nie trzeba zgadywac   z gentoopl. 
> 
> hth

 

Skoro kanal powstal wczoraj po poludniu i jednym opem jestem ja to jakim cude powiedz mi mogles dostac bana ?

Sorry ale klamiesz i nie wiem po co to robisz

----------

## ukl

Panowie skończcie głupią dyskysję  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## quat

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Panowie skończcie głupią dyskysję  

  :Very Happy: 

EOT

ps. tak tylko myslalem ze EOT ale pan/pani cpu zarzuca mnie widomosciami prywantymi i sie unosi. dlatego oglaszam wszem i wobec (moze zrezygnuje z ogloszen w GW, polityce, rzeczpospolitej itp) ze sie pomylilem. teraz na prawde EOT.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rane

Witam,

To co napisał cpu o #gentoo.pl jest nieprawdą, najlepiej wiedzą to osoby tam przebywające, zwłaszcza te, które go znają. :]

Co do nowego kanału, cieszę się, że powstaje nowe miejsce gdzie użytkownicy Gentoo będą mogli uzyskać pomoc, to zawsze jakiś rozwój. 

Pozdrawiam i życzę szczęścia na nowej drodze życia,

Łukasz

----------

## mkay

 *cpu wrote:*   

>  *quat wrote:*   a od kiedy to na irc na freenode kicka (lub bana) daja ?
> 
> ok odsylaja ludzi do dokumentacji ale nie jest to nagminne. ale na pewno do prostych rzeczy. nie przesadzajmy cpu. 
> 
> no ale moze konkurencja bedzie dobra, zobaczymy.
> ...

 

cpu - przeciez ty nawet nie siedzisz na FN. tam z "cywilizacja" jest duzo gorzej, niz na ircnecie. nie bede pisal konkretow, bo raczej nie ma sensu wyciaganie (starych) brudow w miejscach publicznych. zreszta - duzo osob stad wie o czym mowie (i zaznaczam - nie mowie o wszystkich osobach tam siedzacych - jest duzo naprawde milych i pomocnych - mowie o ogolnej atmosferze)

----------

## cpu

 *rane wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> To co napisał cpu o #gentoo.pl jest nieprawdą, najlepiej wiedzą to osoby tam przebywające, zwłaszcza te, które go znają. :]
> 
> Co do nowego kanału, cieszę się, że powstaje nowe miejsce gdzie użytkownicy Gentoo będą mogli uzyskać pomoc, to zawsze jakiś rozwój. 
> ...

 

ty nigdy nie potrafisz zrozumiec kiedy komus jest z toba nie podrodze, tu nie chodzi o to ze mozesz komus zaszpanowac swoim tlumaczeniem handbooka tu chodzi o to zeby go zachecic do gentoo ty wdac rozumiesz to na opak i uwazasz ze jak dasz reason przy kicku handbook to gosc bedzie ci wdzieczny do konca swoich dni i tu sie mylisz

----------

## rane

Ja tę wypowiedź powyżej pozostawiam bez komentarza i kończę swój udział w tym wątku. 

Pozdrawiam, Łukasz

ps. 16:47 :: Irssi: No bans in channel #gentoo.pl

----------

## nelchael

Ach... zapach podpałki. Załatwcie to między sobą, ok?

----------

